# If you dog has skin allergies/sensitivity read this.



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

So my Bentley has had a very bad allergy of some sort since we got him 8 weeks ago. He has literally scratched himself raw and in some spots until blood. It drives me insane and make me cringe. I have had so many sleepless nights staying up with him and waking up every time he scratches so that he doesn't scratch. I've tried 3-4 different foods, I have tried various old wise tails, multiple medicated shampoo's and despite spending $100's of dollar's on stuff that did absolutely nothing-making it worse, I had drawn to a tired end of getting only 4-5 hours of interrupted sleep a night.

My brother has a blue boy (motto) and Motto to has skin allergies (though not nearly as bad). My brother and I have been communicating back and forth the last 2 weeks trying to find me a remedy that would hopefully work for him also. Well, Today he came over for a cook out and brought this "Richards Organic skin" spray stuff with him. It looked like something made in a basement by a creepy old guy with an accent compared to medicated stuff I had been buying. In the end, What did I have to lose? So I sprayed him down on his underside with it...... I would kiss the feet of that creepy old guy with an accent as he pulled off work boots after a long day in that basement. Within 10 minutes Bentley stopped scratching. We have sprayed him twice with it since about 1pm (its 9pm now) and not a single scratch. Not only am I SO excited about the change it will bring to my sleep life, I'm also extremely happy that my pup will get a nice solid sleep tonight for the first time in a long time and be able to return to a fun energetic little guy and not just laying around trying to catch a nap.

I hope this stuff can help other's of you out there! It's so good I paid for over night shipping and stole some from my brothers bottle to hold me over. BTW... It's only like $6-7 shipped (standard shipping).

https://www.google.com/#q=Richards+...cp.r_qf.&fp=3ba8dca76e6cdcf1&biw=1244&bih=544


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Ooo, I've never heard of this stuff before I always love the basement/garage or homegrown stuff better than that stupid expensive medicated crap.


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

The medicated expensive stuff actually made my pup BRIGHT red on his whole under side. I felt pretty bad for him. 

This spray will last for about 4 hrs (for my pup) but I think a big thing is just getting him to stop scratching so that he can clear up and we can focus on finding the real issue.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Definitely. Remember to change one thing at a time so that you can pinpoint it better. My oldest girl has bad Flea Allergies and it took me forever to figure that out because I never saw a flea on her.


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah; I have done my best to keep it one thing at a time which is why it's taken so long. In the last 2 weeks I have just tried anything and everything though because he can't sleep and either can I.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I will say it makes me wonder how you can have 3-4 different foods when it takes a while to find one that works, lol. You might be causing the problems by the changing of foods if its a food allergy. What are you feeding now? Glad its working for you though!

I had my boy on Benadryl when he first started having hair and head shake issues and then when I had time to figure out what his problem was, (its pollen and grains) I was able to stop the Benadryl. I don't like having to give him something if I could change his surroundings and diet. Just something for thought, when you have a few weeks sleep, of trying to get to the bottom of the problem instead masking it with treatments


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

I changed him off of the first food when we got him because he would only eat it with wet food (that breeder was putting in.) I then switched him to Purina (dont remember the exact one) and he ate it but after a few weeks he began to venture to the other dog bowl and would no longer eat his. Week 8 of owning him I bought some Taste of the wilderness to be grain free and he absolutely loves it. 

Regardless of masking/treating the bottom line her is I have to get the itch to subside. His chest will be broken open pretty badly with 24-48 more hours. Once I can get the abrasions from him scratching to go away, I will be able to monitor him better. This spray is taking us down the path of doing just that.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Been there and done that with skin issues and allergies. The best of the best kibble didn't help my dog so then I tried home cooking for her and that lasted 6 months. I saw better results with her eating home cooked but still wasn't satisfied. I then researched and started feeding RAW and she has done a complete 360!! Allergies can be environmental or food related so until you find the root of the problem then switching foods can just keep causing issues. And masking the issue with the spray isn't going to solve it either. It could be some form of chemicals like laundry detergant, febreeze, house sprays, etc that you could be using in your home. Dogs can be extremely sensitive to household cleaners and chemicals. Could also be any spot on flea treatments you may be putting on his skin. I stopped using all those nasty chemicals around my home and started buying allergy free laundry soap to wash her blankets in. I also don't and have never used any spot on flea treatments on any of my dogs over the many years. Between examining and being more concious about what I use and spray around her and my home as well as putting her on a RAW bilologically appropriate diet she is thriving and no longer itchy and bumpy.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

My pup has allergies as well. At first he only got hives all up and down his back and under his arms, no itchiness just hives. I started to give him about two or three baths a week with no shampoo just cool water. It worked. I also changed his food although I believe he is allergic to a few things. Pollen, chicken, and wheat. His hives came up recently and I gave him a wash with his medicated shampoo, it was gone before he was dry. But, he also licks and bites the hell out of his paws. They get raw, which is why I think he has food and environmental allergies. They both get triggered at different times.. I bought a medicated spray but that seemed to only remind him that his paws itched. lol So I have been washing his paws almost every time we come back inside from a walk. This spray sounds like a winner though, might look into it! Thanks!


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. But on Amazon...the actual reviews for the spray you suggested are kind of all over the place. I'll probably stick with Zymox by Pet King Brands, because I have had such positive experiences with their entire line of antibiotic free products.


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

I literally just moved back to my hometown to help my parents out. Their little pekingese mix Oliver was suffering from an icky external skin infection. He had an odor and he was scratching quite a bit. As soon as I saw him, I bathed him with my dog's Zymox enzymatic shampoo. Once the little guy was dry, I applied some of the topical spray to the red irritated areas on his body. Also treated his ears with some drops of the Zymox ear solution (although my Mom still wanted to use the prescription ear drops the vet had sold her in some miniscule bottle that clearly had not been working).

Next step -- I threw out all of the Purina my Mom had been feeding the poor little guy. So her dog is now eating something better. After only 5 days of a new diet and different products, Oliver is quickly improving and generally seems better.

I took him into the vet today just for a check-up. The vet said he was looking better. But she still said she would like to give me more of his normal prescription ear drops since he tends to suffer from chronic ear infections. I said thanks&#8230;but I literally just ordered a ton of Zymox ear and skin products last night on Amazon. She said what's Zymox? I said...please Google Zymox and read the reviews -- it's A+. It uses _natural_ enzymes that actually work on everything from bacteria to yeast -- even kills MRSA.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I hear you get it under and then go from there. As far as hairloss. Nustock is awesome but you gotta he over the smell...http://www.nustock.com/


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

Bentley is now 100% clear of a rash. He's of benadryl and we are taking him off of the spray tonight. <crosses fingers>


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr.Duct_Mossburg said:


> Bentley is now 100% clear of a rash. He's of benadryl and we are taking him off of the spray tonight. <crosses fingers>


they are crossed for you!! So glad you been able to sleep and he feels better!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll have to check this stuff out. Sadies itches sometimes and has very finicky skin. She's literally pulled out patches of hair on her butt before. My girl doesn't have allergies per sa, but if she gets, oh, say a bug bite, she will concentrate all of her attention to that one area and will not leave it alone until it is a mess. Oh, the joys of a dog that don't know how to quit.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Woo hoo congrats, hope it stays away  Kai's allergies went away but recently came back. Im almost positive its something in the backyard causing it since it came back after two nights of hanging in the BY grilling.


----------

